# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Χάθηκε cockatiel περιοχη Π.Κοκκινιά

## mark

Σήμερα είναι μια απαίσια μέρα. Ο μικρός Γύπας το'σκασε. Έχω από εκείνη την ώρα τους γονείς στο μπαλκόνι, ο πατέρας του φωνάζει σχεδόν συνέχεια. Μια δυο φορές τον ακούσαμε να απαντάει. Ηχογράφησα τη φωνή του πατέρα και γύρισα όλη τη γειτονιά, χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Έβαλα και αγγελία στο parrotalert, κι έχω ετοιμάσει χαρτιά να κολλήσω ένα γύρω, μήπως τον βρει κανείς. Αν και μένω σε γειτονιά πολύ φιλική προς τα πτηνα, ανησυχώ κ είμαι στα όρια της κατάρρευσης..Καμιά άλλη ιδέα??? Οτιδήποτε...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Πετάει το πουλάκι;

----------


## zack27

μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα και να το βρεις το πουλακι!!! μην απελπιζεσαι!!!

----------


## paulos

καλησπερα μαρκελα εθχομαι καλη καταληξη οπως ειχα σημερα το πρωι εγω. μην απογοιτευεσε θελει υπομονη εκει κοντα ειναι με νερο θα τον πιασεις αν εντοπισεις που ειναι... μιλαει ο ειδικος 2 φορες μου το εσκασε....εαν θελησεις ερχομαι αυριο μεθαυριο για ενισχηση.

----------


## paulos

κρατα μας ενημερους...

----------


## mark

Πετάει, αλλιώς θα τον είχα πιάσει..τον άκουσα κατά τις 8, τον είδα κιόλας, φώναζαν και οι γονείς του αλλά μετά τον έχασα. έχει τρομάξει..θα κοιμηθώ στη βεράντα και θα έχω το νου μου τα ξημερώματα. Παύλο τη διάβασα την περιπέτεια κι ελπίζω και η δικιά μου να έχει καλό τέλος, αλλά φοβάμαι ότι δεν θα αντέξει πολύ, δεν έχει απογαλακτιστεί πλήρως.τις τελευταίες ώρες μου φαίνεται συνέχεια ότι τον ακούω αλλά είναι η ιδέα μου..

----------


## mariakappa

μην χανεις τις ελπιδες σου.αυτες αστες να χαθουν τελευταιες.ολοι εμεις σου στελνουμε θετικη ενεργεια.μονο μην σταματησεις να προσπαθεις.

----------


## vagelis76

Μαρκέλλα το ότι δεν έχει απογαλακτηστεί πλήρως είναι και καλό....γιατί θα σας αναζητήσει και ίσως έρθει πιο εύκολα κοντά σας.
Άλλα και αρνητικό ...γιατί δε θα μπορεί να συντηρηθεί για πολύ,κάτι που απεύχομαι.

Τον έχεις ταΐσει καθόλου με κρέμα ή  η ανατροφή του γινόταν αποκλειστικά από τους γονείς του??????

Μακάρι το πρωί που θα μπω...να διαβάσω ευχάριστα νέα !!!!

----------


## mark

και η τεχνολογία εναντίον..καλημέρα σε όλους. πριν λίγο έκανα ποστ αλλά δεν ξέρω τι έγινε. δεν είχε ακουστεί καθόλου και με το που το έστειλα, εμφανίστηκε το μωρό μου!έκατσε στο κάγκελο και έφυγε πάλι,δηλαδή δεν το πιστεύω αυτό..τουλάχιστον την έβγαλε τη νύχτα..τώρα έχει βραχνιάσει ο πατέρας του πάλι, αλλά δεν το ακούω το μικρό.Βαγγέλη έχει ταιστεί αποκλειστικά από τους γονείς. τώρα πλέον το τάιζαν 1-2 φορές τη μέρα και μόνο του

----------


## vagelis76

Μαρκέλλα στίσε αντίσκηνο και περίμενε  έτοιμη να το μπουγελώσεις την επόμενη φορά που θα εμφανιστεί.

Ότι ήρθε μια φορά είναι καλό σημάδι...

----------


## mark

Αυτό κάνω έχω κλείσει 24ωρο στη βεράντα. Για μπουγέλο φοβάμαι μη δεν το πετύχω και τρομάξει χειρότερα.. σκεφτόμουν ότι θα πάει μόνο του πάνω στο κλουβί, αφού είναι οι γονείς του μέσα και φωνάζουν,αλλά πάλι κατά τις 10 που εμφανίστηκε στο πάνω μπαλκόνι, ενώ πιστεύω εντόπισε το κλουβί, δεν κατέβηκε, έφυγε πάλι..

----------


## paulos

Όταν το μουσκεβεις δεν αντιδρά πέφτει κάτω από το δέντρο εγώ 2 φορές το έπιασα ετσι

----------


## mark

Θα το δοκιμάσω κ αυτό αν ξαναεμφανιστεί τα ξημερώματα. Τώρα κάπου πρέπει να έχει φωλιάσει για τη νύχτα. Τώρα γύρισα απ'τη δουλειά και είχα την εντελώς παιδική ελπίδα ότι θα το έβρισκα να κοιμάται πάνω στο κλουβί..Αύριο θα βάλω σκοπιά και το απόγευμα..

----------


## paulos

υπομονη ....και να μαθεις καλα νεα.

----------


## mark

Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι το έχασα οριστικά το Γυπάκι μου..σήμερα τίποτα, ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση. οι γονείς τον φωνάζουν απ' την ώρα που ξημέρωσε αλλά τίποτα, δεν τον ακούω καθόλου.Δηλαδή δεν τον ακούω στην πραγματικότητα, γιατί μέσα στο κεφάλι μου ακούγεται συνέχεια..

----------


## vagelis76

Μαρκέλλα μη χάνεις την ελπίδα σου....προσπάθησε λίγο ακόμα.

Μακάρι....Μακάρι !!!!!

----------


## zack27

Μην απελπιζεσαι και μη το βαζεις κατω....

----------


## mark

Καλημέρα.τι άλλο να κάνω ρε παιδιά δεν ξέρω..το έχει πει και ο σπιτονοικοκύρης μου σε κάποιους φίλους του που έχουν περιστεριώνες και πιο μακριά απ'το σπίτι αλλά από τη Δευτέρα δεν τον έχει ακούσει κανένας.Έχω πάει και στο κτηνιατρείο και στο πετσοπ, εκτός από τη γειτονιά που την έχω γεμίσει χαρτάκια.τι να πω, ας τον έχει πιάσει κανένας κι ας μη μου τον επιστρέψει, μόνο να είναι καλά το πουλάκι μου..

----------


## vagelis76

Το εύχομαι κι εγώ Μαρκέλλα,ας είναι καλά και ας βρίσκεται σε άλλο σπίτι .

----------


## paulos

κριμα γαμωτο.

----------

